
Natural Cycles: Contraceptive app blamed for 37 accidental pregnancies - shahryc
http://www.whimn.com.au/talk/news/this-contraceptive-app-is-being-blamed-for-37-accidental-pregnancies/news-story/80297da6cb1baaa806c3762fdc6a1dd2
======
aurizon
You know what they call women on the rhythm method - mothers

